# WNBA and College Basketball Fans! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's FREE!



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Basketball fans, welcome to BBB.net, and its Women's Basketball board!

At BBB.net we are all about providing a mature enviroment, where someone will not be embarrased to access and view the site from work or home, with friends and family, where you can post about your favorite team(s).

My name is Peja Vu and I'm currently the Community Moderator of the Other Pro Basketball Division. If you have any questions, feel free to post here or 'Private Message' me by clicking the link here. 

Currently the Women's basketball board is without a moderator (which we hope will change soon), so I can help answer your questions if you have any.

For those whom still are browsing, sign up it's free.

Here is the link to get your free account. 

When you are starting up your account, remember to activiate it in the following emails. It's a quick 2 minute process. *For those whom are waiting longer for your emails, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.*

Sign up and start posting!

:biggrin:


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

The only womens basketball i watch is the duke girls


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Not only are you disrespecting womens bball, but your also disrespecting Women..totally uncalled for.

--Your 13?? :laugh:

4real though, chill out..we dont need that here.


----------



## Verlatcos (Aug 3, 2006)

Too early...


----------

